
Is your startup really only doing $45,000 per month? - Shpigford
https://medium.com/baremetrics-founders-journey/is-your-company-really-only-doing-45-000-per-month-a2098bf29bf5
======
pbnjay
When I saw the post with this number in it the other day, I had a similar
thought! "Man, they're that well-known and they still aren't profitable...
Will I ever be?"

I know most startups aren't "crushing it", but it's nice to commiserate and
know that publicity and openness are not proxies for success. Really the only
proxy for that is an awesome product that people love. (which baremetrics
has!)

~~~
Shpigford
Thanks! Indeed, transparency doesn't guarantee profit. :) We'll be there soon,
though.

